# Older Hen & Some Health Concerns



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Okay, here is the long winded scoop with all the details in hopes someone may have some answers to my worries. 

I have an RIR who is 3 1/2 years old. She did have egg binding at 2 years old, then this Spring a prolapsed cloaca. Now she went through the long process of molting this fall. She's taken to sleeping in the bottom nest box every night since the molt. When I picked her up the other day, I noticed she has no fat on her at all. Her breast bone is very prominent. She eats with the others and drinks fine. Does tend to have runny poops since the prolapse. Laying eggs came to a halt with all of my girls since they started molting late summer. Only one laying at the moment is my 2 1/2 year old Australorp. Chloe's comb is normal color, breathing normal, eyes seem to be fine. No signs of mites or anything. 

I supplement with garden goodies like tomatoes, pumpkin, etc. Also give them bread when its at the point of reaching expiration day or within a few days after. (Not moldy of course.) They also on occasion get things like warm oatmeal. Been giving them some scratch grain the past couple weeks here and there now that we've been getting such cold temps. (in the teen's - brrr)

Tonight I warmed up a bag of frozen mixed vegetables for them and a bit of oatmeal with a shot of milk and a bit of Nutri-drench in it for Chloe. She ate the oatmeal, really enjoyed the bits of warm carrots, and went to town eating their normal crumble food.

The only change they had for a while was a mix of pellet feed I had to use up with their crumble. The pellet was all-flock feed in same brand as their normal feed - either Dumor or Nutrena depending where I got to stop for feed that shopping trip. I do mix in oyster shell with their feed. To offer on the side, they will never touch it even if they really do need it and have been laying some not very good eggs. (Silly preferences on their part I guess.) 

My question is, is this weight loss because she's had the health issues and is getting older? My other RIR (same age, came from same breeder) is healthy and fine now that her molt is done. I'm not sure what is exactly considered old for this breed. I've never had chickens until I got the RIR's and Barred Rocks 3 1/2 years ago. Is there something more I can be giving her to help her feel better and put on some healthy weight? I'm worried about her. All my girls are our pets and I sure don't want to lose her because of something I could have prevented. 

I welcome any thoughts and advice you have. Thank you in advance for your help. 

Signed - worried chicken mom - 7chicks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is a hard one. It sounds as though you are doing all of the right things. That leaves you with, its her. She's had struggles in the past and that usually means she will continue to have them. 

Try to keep the treats to a minimum to encourage her to eat the things that are best, like her feed. I like the idea of adding some nutri-drench to her warm oatmeal. That way she's getting bulk along with the needed vitamins and minerals.

One thing you might consider doing for her is add calci boost and vitamin D3 to her diet. If she is not now laying internally the calcium will give her muscles an extra boost to help process and pass her eggs. The D3 jumps up her ability to absorb the calcium.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks robin. I'll see what I can find at my TSC store when I get off work today.


----------

